# Concrete or Dirt Floor in the Pen?



## lucy (Sep 22, 2010)

We have two nigerian dwarfs. We are redoing their pen in the spring and wanted to know if there is a benefit to having a concrete floor over a sand dirt floor. We had researched this for chickens and went with concrete because of the predator issues. Is this an issue for our little girls?
Love this site. It is so helpful. thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I prefer sand since its easier for cleaning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope this helps... we have had this discussion in the past....all these have alot of incite about it..... :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=13564&p=169981&hilit=concrete+or+dirt+floor#p169981

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=11985&p=149603&hilit=concrete+or+dirt+floor#p149603

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=10966&p=138392&hilit=concrete+or+dirt+floor#p138392

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=4790&p=55861&hilit=concrete+or+dirt+floor#p55861


----------

